
Despite Mass Testing, University of Illinois Sees Coronavirus Cases Rise - kgwgk
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/09/03/909137658/university-with-model-testing-regime-doubles-down-on-discipline-amid-case-spike?t=1599253856527
======
kgwgk
“ In just under two weeks of classes, there have been more than 700 positive
COVID-19 cases on campus, according to the university. The school's
researchers had anticipated about 700 positive cases for the entire fall
semester, but if current rates continue, the school of about 50,000 students
could see as many as 8,000 positive cases by the end of the term, according to
a statement from the university.

At a press conference held over Zoom, Nigel Goldenfeld, a physics professor
who contributed to the school's reopening plan, said the campus's models had
already anticipated parties and people not wearing masks — but they did not
take into account that students would fail to isolate, that they would not
respond to local health officials' attempts to contact them or that students
who had tested positive would nonetheless attend and host parties.”

------
just-juan-post
Hi @kgwgk can you please help me understand the value in posts like yours?

This article seems to do nothing but sew fear among the population and to what
end?

What is the informational purpose of this story? Aren't cases rising
everywhere?

~~~
kgwgk
I found funny that the physicists’ model failed because people don’t behave
according to their model.

------
spfzero
Wouldn't it be only expected that cases would rise as testing increases? The
number of "cases" in fact stays the same, it is just that more of the cases
are exposed with the increased testing?

